# Having a miscarriage but blood count is going up again...



## ngadi (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi all,

I am new here.

On Thursday, my doctor confirmed that I am having a miscarriage. Since I was bleeding for almost 3 weeks I was not surprised to hear the news...and nor did I feel any sadness. Is this a bad thing? Not to feel anything? Everything happened so fast, I find out I am 6 weeks pregnant and within a week I find out that I am having a miscarriage, it's like a roller coaster ride.

And today I find out that my blood counts are going up again...what does this mean? My doctor is hard to reach and I have to wait till Thursday to see her. Anyone know what higher blood count might mean?

Thanks,
Ngadi


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

Do you mean your HCG? There are several things it could mean, I would hang on til you can see her before speculating too much.

Some things that I believe could cause it:

molar pregnancy
having miscarried a twin but still having a baby in there.
having managed to ovulate and get pregnant again already if you have had sex.
Not having miscarried at all.

how was the miscarriage confirmed?


----------



## astar326 (Jul 5, 2007)

everything can be overwhelming when your going through this.
this happened to me too just recently. my hgc count was in the 20's (found out i was pg. huge surprise, b/c i was bleeding a lot), 2 days later still in the 20's (dr informed me it was a m/c, no surprise). then about a week later my dr. wanted to check my blood work to make sure the hgc level returned to 0, but it shot up to the 100's. after two days the hgc fell to 70's and I'm still waiting for my most recent blood work results from yesterday. my dr. thinks "some piece" may have been suck and told me i should expect to bleed again soon. i hope that my body can do this all naturally, so i can avoid a d&c.


----------



## guestmama9922 (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## ngadi (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for your responses. Yes. I meant my HCG...I am really glad to hear that I am not the only one having these really weird symptoms, I am going in for more blood work this afternoon and I am seeing my doctor tomorrow. The whole process of not knowing and learning so much has been so overwhelming that I still have not have time to really process what has happened in the last few weeks. And where I am, the medical service is really bad and my doctor never returns my phone calls, it's tough to get an appointment....I find this forum here more supportive and informative. I am really glad I found this community. Thank you all.

Ngadi


----------



## crystaldawn (May 6, 2007)

Firstly... I'm sorry. When I had my miscarriage I had also been spotting for several weeks. Was told there was pretty much no hope yet my hcg continued to go up, it didn't double every two days but it went up significantly. I considered that a good sign and continued to hold onto hope. At my repeat u/s a week later everything was exactly the same with the baby but my hcg finally started to go down. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Lafairian (Dec 24, 2007)

I am sorry this is happeneing to you. When i had my miscarriage in 2000 I was very unemotional about it. I didn't even know I was pregnant and then found out I was having a miscarriage. Everyone handles everything differently and in this there is no right or wrong. I also had my numbers go up during it. I started out at 44 and went to 152 and then they started dropping back down. I would say it is normal.


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

*


----------

